# Apple TV 3 et ce que devient Apple TV 2



## labasritas (27 Août 2012)

Bonjour
j'ai un Apple TV 2 qui bine sûr n'etant pas full HD me sert pas a grande chose pour mes films HD.
donc maintenant il y Apple TV 3 (100 quand meme, je comprends mieux pourquoi Apple est plus riche que certain pays dans le monde !)

mais bon si j'achete Apple j'ai plu sdroit de l'ouvrir

passons
donc voici ma question :
j'ai lu sur un site web ceci :
http://www.cnetfrance.fr/news/nouvel-apple-tv-full-hd-1080p-et-nouvelle-interface-39769435.htm

"Notez que les possesseurs de lancien modèle pourront télécharger cette mise à jour du système dexploitation. La disponible est annoncé à partir du 16 mars 2012 en magasin."

ça veut dire quoi "pourront télécharger cette mise à jour?" on n'est pas obligé d'acheter ATV3 mais juste mettre à jour APTV2?

d'autre part etant donné que j'avais pas bien lu la fiche technique d'APTV2 et donc j'avais cru que ça pouvait lire 1080p, je voudrais savoir si vraiement ATV3 vaut la peine ou pas.

d'autant que je pense qu'il n'y pas de jallibreak encore.

merci


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Août 2012)

ça veut dire ce qui est écrit ! le nouvel OS est compatible avec les 2 ATV
La seule différence c'est que l'ATV3 peut lire le 1080p alors que l'ATV2 se contente du 720p.
Va voir ce test bien plus complet:
http://www.clubic.com/materiel-video/lecteur-enregistreur-video/article-483420-1-apple-tv1080p.html


----------



## Etienne13003 (30 Août 2012)

Merci Pepeye 66 pour le lien.


----------

